# Need feedback on my paintings



## Karuna Joshi (Aug 31, 2020)

i am a beginner artist started painting on canvas around one and half years back, Some of my painting in my collection of acrylics on canvas are in the link below, i need to know how are my paintings as a beginner and intermediate artist, and what i need to do to improve my skills, if anyone can point out the mistakes and give suggestions will be really appreciated.
Also i am uploading some of my paintings.

https://www.instagram.com/kamakshi_arts_and_crafts/


----------



## Steve Neul (Jul 28, 2020)

What you are asking is a personal choice thing. All I can tell is what I personally like or dislike about the paintings. It may be the things I don't like are what someone else really likes. It appears you have the talent to create what ever results you want. My taste leans toward photo realism so the first picture I think the snow on the bank has too much purple. The second picture looks great, I wouldn't change a thing. The third picture I think has a little too much color. Fewer or smaller flowering bushes and trees I think would look better. The forth picture I think would be better if the reflection in the water was the same tone as the sky. The fifth picture I think would look better with fewer waterfalls. The sixth picture looks fine. Maybe a little too much smoke. The seventh picture looks good except maybe the reflection of the tree and the stars in the water would be less distinct. Ever watch Bob Ross, he would paint the reflection in the water in detail and then lightly stroke a dry brush over the painting to blur the image. The eighth picture I think the river should be more irregular in it's shape and the clouds have almost a geometrical shape to them rather puffy. The ninth picture I think needs a building or an animal in it to make it more interesting. The tenth picture the waterfalls look too symmetrical to look natural. I think the last picture could use more dark colors in it somewhere.


----------



## Karuna Joshi (Aug 31, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback, since i am a self learning artist so your feedback was very important for me , thanks a lot again.


----------

